# Know of any good online job seeking websites for Greece?



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I understand the devastating job market here, but I need to keep the faith. Do you know of any websites that posts job vacancies around Greece. If so, please share.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Have you done a Google search ?


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, I have done a google search, but many of the sites I looked at had out-dated jobs.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Try:

Skywalker.gr
 Kariera.gr

You can sort by the area in Greece and the type of job.

Lesley


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Also try in-careers.com 
careerjet.com
?????? ?????? ???????? ??? ???????, ????????, ???????, ?????????, ????????? ??? ??????????
but skywalker.gr is probably best.
Good luck.


----------



## greece1977 (Nov 3, 2014)

You can also try Jobfind.gr - Career Portal clicking here: Jobfind.gr - Career Portal


----------



## NikkiE (Jul 11, 2014)

Regarding finding work and making money, in your research have you come across anyone whose been successful in working from home, making products from home, services from home? Any ideas?
Any feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## RichinGreece (Jan 25, 2015)

*Jobsites*

Hi all, I'm new to this forum.
I have restaurant on Lesvos and want to hire a pizza maker to work season 2015.
Does anyone Greek here, know which is best website for me to post on to find some one Greek, with crisis there should be people on mainland looking for good position?
I guess you wonder why I don't hire local? well most just want to be waiters.


----------

